# Paper or Drop Ceiling First?



## KLK3733 (May 30, 2017)

Hi folks, Looking for some advice. I'm installing vinyl prepasted wallcovering behind a bar. They are going to install a 13' drop ceiling. 
Should the paper or ceiling go in first?
I know it'd be easier to hang the paper without the ceiling in but I worry it will get dinged to hell during the ceiling installation process. 
There's also no access to water in the building yet. I'd have to get buckets full from a location across the street. Not the biggest issue but a pain. 
I'm green in the commercial world, having done mostly residential until recently, so I don't know if I should advocate for waiting or just do it now and hope I don't get a call in a couple weeks asking for touch up work to be done. 
Thanks in advance for any experienced advice.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

KLK3733 said:


> Hi folks, Looking for some advice. I'm installing vinyl prepasted wallcovering behind a bar. They are going to install a 13' drop ceiling.
> Should the paper or ceiling go in first?
> I know it'd be easier to hang the paper without the ceiling in but I worry it will get dinged to hell during the ceiling installation process.
> There's also no access to water in the building yet. I'd have to get buckets full from a location across the street. Not the biggest issue but a pain.
> ...


I'd install the wall covering first. That way, you're not dealing with cleaning paste off the T-Bars, or worse, the acoustic tiles.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

KLK3733 said:


> Hi folks, Looking for some advice. I'm installing vinyl prepasted wallcovering behind a bar. They are going to install a 13' drop ceiling.
> Should the paper or ceiling go in first?
> I know it'd be easier to hang the paper without the ceiling in but I worry it will get dinged to hell during the ceiling installation process.
> There's also no access to water in the building yet. I'd have to get buckets full from a location across the street. Not the biggest issue but a pain.
> ...


Around here hangers come after ceiling. It's really up to the GC though. If they want you in first have them sign off that you are not responsible for any trade damage.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Most contractors if given the choice are going to opt for hanging before the ceiling grid has been installed. Any time you can save is money in the pocket!


----------

